# Mách mẹ tất tần tật công dụng thần kỳ mà dầu tràm con yêu mang lại cho sức khỏe



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (27/12/18)

Tinh dầu tràm nguyên chất từ xa xưa cho đến nay vốn là tấm khiên bảo vệ sức khỏe cho mẹ bầu, trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ nhỏ và người lớn tuổi. Tinh dầu tràm để lâu không bị cặn, càng để càng đượm mùi và dược tính của dầu tràm tăng lên theo thời gian. Dầu tràm được sử dụng để phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp như cảm cúm, ho, sổ mủi…diệt khuẩn, xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại và giảm đau nhức xương khớp.





​
*Tác dụng của tinh dầu tràm đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ*
Trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ luôn là đối tượng của các dịch bệnh đặc biệt là các bệnh về dường hô hấp, bởi sức đề kháng yếu và chưa biết cách để chăm sóc cơ thể. Chính vì thế dầu tràm được xem là phương pháp hiệu quả giúp trẻ bảo vệ cơ thể mình.

+Giữ ấm cơ thể, phòng cảm cúm, ho: Đây được xem là công dụng mà ai ai cũng cảm thấy thích thú của dầu tràm, cách dùng rất đơn giãn mẹ có thể sử dụng tinh dầu tràm để pha vào nước ấm tắm cho trẻ, sau khi tắm xong mẹ thoa thêm 1 ít tinh dầu tràm vào lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân cho bé, kết hợp với massage hiệu quả đem lại sẽ rất bất ngờ.

+Sổ mủi, ngạt mủi: tinh dầu tràm có tác dụng long đờm nên chỉ cần hít hơi tinh dầu bằng cách xông hoặc cho vào khăn quấn quanh cổ là hiện tượng sổ mủi, ngạt mủi sẽ biến mất ngay.

+Xoa vào vết đốt của côn trùng và xua đuổi côn trùng: công dụng đặc hiệu của dầu tràm là việc xua đuổi côn trùng hiệu quả, ngoài ra thành phần tinh dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn giúp xóa tan cơn ngứa và vết đốt của côn trùng như muỗi, kiến.





​
+Điều trị hướng bụng, đầy hơi, khó tiêu: chỉ cần 1 ít dầu tràm xoa vào vùng quanh rốn rồi massage theo chiều kim đồng hồ.

+Kháng khuẩn: sử dụng dầu tràm để thoa vào người của trẻ khi đi ra ngoài một phần giúp giữ ấm cơ thể chống gió máy, mà hiệu quả hơn là ngăn vi khuẩn tiếp xúc với cơ thể của bé.

Lưu ý khi sử dụng dầu tràm cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ: không nên lạm dụng, không thoa trực tiếp lên mắt, mủi, miệng, khi tắm cho bé bằng nước có pha tinh dầu mẹ chú ý đừng để vào mắt và miệng bé,tránh xa tầm tay của trẻ.

*Tác dụng của tinh dầu với mẹ bầu*
Trong quá trình mang thai, cơ thể mẹ bầu có nhiều thay đổi cùng với đó là sức đề kháng giảm sút là nguyên nhân của dịch bệnh tấn công vào cơ thể gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của chính bản thân và thai nhi.

+Hổ trợ điều trị cảm mạo, ho, sổ mủi: thời gian đầu thai kỳ mẹ bầu rất dễ mẫn cảm với sự thay đổi của môi trường xung quanh, việc sử dụng thuốc đề kháng sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi. Vì vậy việc sử dụng dầu tràm an toàn và lành tính rất hiệu quả trong việc điều trị cảm mạo, mẹ có thể dùng để thoa vào lòng bàn chân, thái dương, cổ họng, pha vào nước tắm.

+Tránh gió và giữ ấm cơ thể: khi đi ra ngoài trời mẹ thoa 1 ít tinh dầu tràm giúp giữ ấm cơ thể và phòng chống gió máy hiệu quả.

+Thoa vết côn trùng cắn và xua đuổi chúng: chỉ cần cho ít tinh dầu vào đầu ngón tay rồi thoa vào vết cắn sẽ giúp giảm ngứa và vết cắn cũng biến mất. Ngoài ra sử dụng dầu tràm để xua đuổi côn trùng tránh xa ra gia đình bạn nữa đấy.

+Tác dụng kháng khuẩn: thành phần dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn và ức chế virus, chính vì vậy mỗi gia đình nên có 1 chai dầu tràm dùng để xông hoặc cho vào bông gòn để vào góc nhà giúp làm sạch không khí, đem lại không gian trong lành và sạch sẽ.

+Giảm đau: vào giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ mẹ bầu phải mang trên mình khối lượng thai nhi ngày càng tăng, nên việc đau nhức xương khớp, chuột rút xảy ra thường xuyên. Tinh dầu tràm lúc này chính là người bạn bên cạnh mẹ giúp mẹ giảm đau hiệu quả.

Trên đây là những tác dụng tuyệt vời thần kỳ mà dầu tràm mang lại cho việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của bản thân và gia đình. Để sở hữu cho mình sản phẩm tuyệt vời như thế này, các mẹ hãy đến với dầu tràm con yêu nơi cung cấp tinh dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất. Mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho các mẹ. Hiện nay sản phẩm được bày bán rộng rãi khắp các tỉnh thành thông qua các cơ sở uy tính như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

